
Failure is a feature: how Google stays sharp gobbling up startups - kjhughes
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/17/3322854/google-startup-mergers-acquisitions-failure-is-a-feature
======
bproper
Google managed to hire Evan Williams, Biz Stone and Dick Costolo, but couldn't
produce a meaningful competitor to Twitter.

Failure is a feature indeed.

